# Team Roll Call



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, introducing your inaugural Team DIYMA competition team:

Yours Truly from NC
ncv6coupe from NC
Mic10is from PA
chefhow from PA
ExtremeAcres from TN
mdbayler from AL
SSSnake from AL
orion1998_1 from AL
gymrat2005 from NV


There are also four others who are pending completion of the applicaition process. Awesome! Let's do this!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Velozity said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, introducing your inaugural Team DIYMA competition team:
> 
> Yours Truly from NC
> ncv6coupe from NC
> ...


I'm also potentially interested. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Everyone join me in welcoming our 10th member to Team DIYMA: bikinpunk from AL. If we get one more we could have our own football team


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

It's about time he got off his butt and joined the team! 

Welcome Erin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

When I saw you and Mike were on, I figured 'what the hey'.

How's your car coming along? Think you'll be hitting the Tn comp this weekend? Mike and I both are going to be there.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Progress has halted. I'm in Texas right now. 

I will finish the install before I start attending shows (finish is a VERY loose term - The car will have the stuff inside and be drivable).

Amp rack is the next thing to finish then physical install of the front stage.

I hope to have everything together enough to do some serious tuning during your GTG.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Everyone join me in welcoming our 11th and 12th members to the Team, "highly" from OK and "8675309" (great song, lol) from AR. Welcome guys! Rep the team well!


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Velozity said:


> Everyone join me in welcoming our 11th and 12th members to the Team, "highly" from OK and "8675309" (great song, lol) from AR. Welcome guys! Rep the team well!



welcome HIGHLY ............ and Jenny ! :laugh:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

ExtremeAcres said:


> welcome HIGHLY ............ and Jenny ! :laugh:


Thanks! I'll do my best...  I am looking forward to learning the ins and outs and am sure I will have plenty of questions here real soon.
Thanks again!
-Todd


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

i'm from TN


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome guys!!!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am really looking forward to meeting all of you. Hope so see some of you at SBN.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like my first event will be in San Diego 5/23..might be able to get to some of the north cal ones, but we'll have to see. Also Reno on 6/26 and probably Phoenix AZ on 10/2, then if all goes as planned finals October 16...still have some tuning to do, but it's coming along slowly but surely. I need to get a mic/preamp to get it right....my ears are just not what they used to be.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Please welcome our lucky 13th member "HiVi Guy" from TN!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Coolio! Welcome. I have friends in Dyersburg TN...anywhere near you?


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice looking logos.


----------

